# Pre-teen(ish) play room ideas?



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd like to make one of our spare rooms into a complete playroom for DD (9) and DS (nearly 8). Here's the basics:

- the room is almost 10 x 11 and empty

- I'd like to keep it under $1000

- I do NOT want a tv, computer and/or large game table (i.e. air hockey, foosball) in it.

- They already have a large reading corner in the family room, so that's not needed).

Any ideas? I'm pretty open to anything, really. I literally don't know what to put in it. What are your pre-teens(ish) into?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Um, they're into computers, TV, Wii, and large game tables. Ok, we don't actually have any large game tables but they wish we did. They also love the tetherball but that's in the backyard.

I'd suggest talking to them about what they'd like in the playroom. For starters I'd suggest a "game table" and a collection of board games and at least one deck of cards.


----------



## 106657 (Apr 9, 2008)

Our playroom is our basement. I wish it was not the computer generation, but it is.. They have a t.v. with there own movies, board games, cards, karaoke machine, radio and cd's, a small game table that has air hockey, checkers, chess, bowling, fuse ball, and a few other games.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

I only say no tv, computer or game system because we have a ginormous tv, Wii and computer in our fmaily room. That's where we play board games too.

I think I'm trying to focus on more quiet play or together play (they've been bickering like mad). Or maybe I just want a room to dump their toys and shut the door, LOL.

*Ruthla* - so jealous about the teherball!

*redveg* - karaoke is a GREAT idea!

I think this house is too big


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I say, you sit down with them and see what they want in the room. Just let them know the tv/computer/video stuff doesn't go in there and you won't do anything expensive.

Shelving is a must though, but you probably know that. You need a place to store the toys and games so it doesn't turn into one big mess.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Complete art/craft center

Music area(cd player,microphone,instruments,mirror(







),sp eakers,cds.

Board game area

large rainbow silky hanging from ceiling(for effects!)

fort area....we started out with a vinyl pink castle,got rid of it, and now have a huge box that the DC decorated by themselves-one side is a police station,another a fire station,another a school front,and the other a beauty parlor.It's all the same.









special interest areas...IOW...area for playing with favorite things.

Fun posters,DC artwork,maps,etc...on walls

I would google family fun for ideas,check out mags from library for ideas.

HTH! Have fun!!

mp


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

A hammock!

I was SO jealous of my cousins with their hammock inside. *sigh*


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks, turning it into a fun/funky lounge area does sound great (LOVE the hammocks idea! I like the hanging chairs from IKEA too, but I'm not sure if they're durable and safe!) Maybe I'll move their books and the board games up there too. The music idea sounds awesome too, they love their CD players and dancing plus DS wants to learn to play the guitar and DD can have a keyboard up there (I doubt the piano would fit, LOL). I'll also move the not-so-messy crafts into there also (beadwork, knitting, embroidery).

Yes, shelving is a must. I'm looking into functional storage, like toy box benches and such.

Any ideas on fun decor? I know of IKEA, but is there anywhere else that has fun art, rugs, curtains? I want to make it fun and hip.

I know my biggest problem is that we bought this huge house and I'm trying to fill it. It's hard to condense into one room since we all play the board games, their books are in the family room so we can have quiet time together, I can't bring myself to allow messy crafts on the carpet, etc.

Thanks for all the input so far!

Oh, *mamapoppins*, do you mean the magazine Family Fun? If so, we subscribe (have for years) and we LOVE it!


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

I say you paint the wall a neutral (neutral =/= boring) color, and then give them another accent color (orange? Green? those are my choices, always) and some masking tape and say "here, paint!" Maybe have them have a couple friends over. You'll probably think it looks like crap, but they'll like it.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ziggy* 
I say you paint the wall a neutral (neutral =/= boring) color, and then give them another accent color (orange? Green? those are my choices, always) and some masking tape and say "here, paint!" Maybe have them have a couple friends over. You'll probably think it looks like crap, but they'll like it.

The paint is fairly neutral, like melted vanilla ice cream, kinda yellowish white...? I've bought some canvases and think I'll let them paint pictures/scenes on them and hang those. I'm not brave enough to let them paint a wall.

I also found some fun decals on ETSY (I can't believe I only recently 'found' that site due to another MDC mama) and may order some of those.


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

What about creating an art space where materials are easily accessible?

Do your kids have any hobbies that a designated space might be good for?


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

For decor: how about some tapestries? You could find some cool vintage ones or get some inexpenive sheets (second hand would be great too) and have the kids paint them w/ fabric paint, or use batik or tie-dye to decorate 'em. Then hang them on the wall and the kids could change them out seasonally or just when they are feeling like the need for a new vibe.


----------

